# RhB (2-8-0) 4/5 steam loco drivers



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have the actual size of the drivers of the Rhb (2-8-0 ) 4/5 steam loco? Something such as the #108. I want to scratch build one and I need a starting point.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the data here for the G4/5: 

http://www.dampfvereinrhb.ch/einblicke_rhb/dampfloks/nav_dampflok.htm 

From that data it looks like the drivers are 1050mm 

Keith 

P.S. If you are looking for other 1:22.5 examples, there is the live steam version by Regner, electric versions by Brawa, Magnus & Kiss.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

The Brawa model drivers are roughly 46mm @ 1:22.5 
You can do the maths 

Cheers Andrew


----------

